# Dehydrated honey



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

You must have some awefully low humidity around there. Honey would never do that here.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm not saying that it hasn't dehydrated, but it also looks like it is crystallized (spun) very fine. If it gets a bit runnier when you stir it, then I think that would be likely.

Also, being <20% water to start out with you shouldn't see much of a "high water mark".

That does make it taste good though!!

-Rick


----------

